# Tried my hand at non-digital.



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry if the image is large. 

I drew Niklaus in a balloon.
:lol:

My black is near gone and I mostly did this out of boredom; but this is the result.
^^;;


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like it! I thought it was a bag!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I like it! I thought it was a bag!


Bag/Balloon. That's what I meant. Sometimes I struggle to come up with words.
:lol:

But thank you so much!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, that is so amazing!!! :-D


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that is way too cute!! ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You are such an artist!!!! I'm like one pixel compared to you.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

amazing! I wish I had that talent.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

You all are way too kind. Thanks so much for the responses.


And I think you're awesome, Perry!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooh, I love it. Great work on the colouring. Is that watercolour? You're much than me. The lines are clean and all the details are so neat and tidy.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Oooh, I love it. Great work on the colouring. Is that watercolour? You're much than me. The lines are clean and all the details are so neat and tidy.


I wish it was watercolor. I don't have the proper paper for that right now.


They're Prismacolor markers I've had for about 3 years now. Haha. But thank you so much for the compliment! And I don't believe so, I was going to ask you for one of yours. 
:lol:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Bah, my colouring skills are quite horrid. I never been very refined with colouring and blending. I'm forcing myself to practice, but it's a slow working progress. Would you recommend the Prismacolor markers? I have their colour pencils but I don't really like how soft they are.

Go ahead and post what betta you want me to draw. I'll save you a spot on the list.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Bah, my colouring skills are quite horrid. I never been very refined with colouring and blending. I'm forcing myself to practice, but it's a slow working progress. Would you recommend the Prismacolor markers? I have their colour pencils but I don't really like how soft they are.
> 
> Go ahead and post what betta you want me to draw. I'll save you a spot on the list.


If you're not careful, they bleed pretty easily; but they make blending a breeeeze with a little bit of patience and layering. But I absolutely love using them. They don't have any side-effects like cheaper markers where the tip balls up or anything. 
C:









This is my only boy right now, thanks for adding me to your to-do list. That's very generous of you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thats a pretty drawing your a really good artist


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

You can do any of my pictures!!! That picture was toooooooo cute!


----------

